# Own a T4i, looking for a second camera



## virginie24jb (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi,




It's been a while since I've started thinking about buying a second camera, next to my T4i/650D. 
I'm mainly into landscape photography, and motorsports when I have the occasion. I'm also looking more into night sky photography.


I first thought about the 70D and the Tokina 11-16 that I'm really interested in (wide angle and 2.8). But then I heard about the very nice quality of the 6D in high ISO which would be useful for night sky photography but the Tokina wouldn't be compatible... 


Today, I saw that someone was selling his 5D Mark II with two L lenses (EF 17-40mm f/4L USM and 24-105mm f/4L IS USM and EF 50mm f/1.4 USM), three filters... all this for 1.600 (or $2.200).
He bought it in september 2011 (shutter count: approximately 3.000) and it's still guaranteed until september 2016. Really looks like an interesting deal... and really tempting. And I wouldn't have to buy the lenses separately. He sells this to buy a Nikon D800.


I could buy the Mark II for landscape and keeping my T4i for timelapses, sport (better frames per second), and video.


The three option around about the same price : between 1.500 and 1.700 ($2.000 or $2.300) :


- (new) Canon 70D & Tokina 11-16
- (new) Canon 6D
- (second-hand) Canon 5D Mark II with three lenses, filters, battery...


What would you do? I'm kinda lost there. :???:


----------



## Justman1020 (Feb 27, 2014)

the mark ii and the canon 6d are VERY comperable...with the fact that your getting 2 L lenses, I would go with the Mark ii as long as everything works, but, I am anti filter, so i would throw those away immediately.


----------



## JerryLove (Feb 27, 2014)

Justman1020 said:


> the mark ii and the canon 6d are VERY comperable...with the fact that your getting 2 L lenses, I would go with the Mark ii as long as everything works, but, I am anti filter, so i would throw those away immediately.


 Everything I've seen says that the 6D is better than the 5DmkII. 

Among other things, the 6D has the lowest (-3EV) light-level focus of any DSLR.


----------



## goodguy (Feb 27, 2014)

I would get the 6D in a heart beat, its only main weakness it a relatively simple AF system, if you are ok with that then that's the camera I would get.
5D II sounds nice but its a second generation camera already and the 6D is simply a killer in low light second only to the Nikon Df


----------



## virginie24jb (Feb 28, 2014)

But if I go for the 6D, I'll only have entry-level lenses to use with it, at least for a while: the 50 f/1.8 and the 70-300. And I've always read that better have a entry-level camera with good glass than the opposite...


----------



## Pav10566 (Feb 28, 2014)

Bonjour Virginie, The 5D mark II with two L lenses look like a good deal to me, very low shutter count as well as well as another two years guarantee...not bad indeed I say. I trust you will be very pleased with your purchase. 
The 6D is a very good piece of equipment, all the modern and new technology are in that body....but you will have to get the according lenses to be able to use it fully and get the best out of it...
I'd go with the 5Dm2 with the lenses....you can always get the 6D later when a newer generation comes out and you will have the right lenses already. 
For your type of photography, landscape and night sky a full frame is ideal...by night sky do you mean astrophotography? 

Bonne chance avec ton choix ! Je suis confiant que tu feras le bon


----------



## 90foxbox (Feb 28, 2014)

Just a heads up, the Tokina does work on the 6D at 16mm. It is extremely wide, I just sold mine due to it being too wide.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 28, 2014)

It seems to me that the 5D mk II and two lenses is a really good deal. It would step you up to full frame and L glass. Given the choices of these three, I believe I would take this option, mainly based on the glass that you are getting.


----------



## JerryLove (Feb 28, 2014)

virginie24jb said:


> But if I go for the 6D, I'll only have entry-level lenses to use with it, at least for a while: the 50 f/1.8 and the 70-300. And I've always read that better have a entry-level camera with good glass than the opposite...


 Generally, I would agree with the sentiment (better glass, worse camera), and it's how I've started. However.

1) I don't know which 70-300 we are discussing: the L is a reasonably good piece of glass, the USM is about $300 on Amazon, the older one than that sells for $60 in pawn shops.
2) the 50 f/1.8, while considered good, is also an inexpensive lens.
3) Will you have any budget after buying the camera or at some point in the reasonable future.
4) There are exceptions to the rule , though I don't know that you fall in any of the exception cases.

If you buy the 5DmkII, the next $600 buys you what? 
If you buy the 6D, the next $600 could get you both the lenses that come with your 5D (or better), assuming they are not L

Only you know when, if, and how you are going to grow your camera. Only you know which lenses you are going to need and whether the ones bundled with the 5DmkII are them.

Finally: You are looking for a second camera. You don't already have a glass collection? Why would you buy any of these rather than spend the same money on getting good lenses for your T4i?

*edit* looking back at the OP, I see there are two L lenses... that does change up which is the best deal. Will respond below */edit*


----------



## jaomul (Feb 28, 2014)

I'd go with the 5d and lenses. In real terms there is very little to distinguish with regard to these 2 cameras.


----------



## Dao (Feb 28, 2014)

> 5D Mark II with two L lenses (EF 17-40mm f/4L USM and 24-105mm f/4L IS  USM and EF 50mm f/1.4 USM), three filters... all this for &#8364;1.600 (or  $2.200).



No doubt this will be the one I will get.   In fact, if someone is offering  that setup in my area, I will call that person right now.

A used 24-105mm f/4L is around $600
A used 17-40mm f/4L is around $500
A used 50mm f/1.4 is around $275

So the lenses are worth at least $1375 if they are in good working condition.  And that make the cost of 5DII around $825 which is quite good esp for the low shutter counts.  


The Field of View of a cropped body with 11mm is similar to a 17mm with the full frame.  So if you want wider view with the full frame camera, you may need to get that 17-40mm lens anyway.   Do not worry about too much with older sensor vs newer sensor, you will not see much difference at all in most applications. Of course, if 95% of your photos were taken in a situation where you need wider dynamic range and ISO 6400 or above, then that is a different story.  Otherwise, that is just a desire rather than needed.  And that is absolutely nothing wrong with paying more for getting a better gears if you have money, 

Even if you really want the 6D, I will still get the 5DII package and play around with it for a short while and then sell them back.


----------



## Justman1020 (Feb 28, 2014)

JerryLove said:


> Justman1020 said:
> 
> 
> > the mark ii and the canon 6d are VERY comperable...with the fact that your getting 2 L lenses, I would go with the Mark ii as long as everything works, but, I am anti filter, so i would throw those away immediately.
> ...



as someone who has, and has used both, the comparison to the 6d and mark ii are negligable, EXCEPT in the fact of low light...
seeing as the OP is doing landscape, the mark ii would be a great choice, considering the lenses they will be getting.


----------



## JerryLove (Feb 28, 2014)

OK. Going back to the OP, I see that there are two L lenses. They are worth about $600, $900, and $200 respectively so you are buying the lenses and getting the camera for $500. Seems like a good deal.


----------



## virginie24jb (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you all for your answers and advice. Unfortunately after a first contact from the seller where he answered my questions (reason he sells this gear, guarantee...), it seems I can't get in touch with him anymore as the email doesn't get delivered.
To be honest, it seemed too good to be true... 

I was really starting to like the idea of the 5D Mark II but if I buy it separately, then it's gonna be a little hard for me to choose (and find at a good price) some nice lenses. I see some people selling their Mark II with the 24-105 lens for &#8364;1,700. One lens only with the camera for more money than this (too-good-to-be-true) deal.


----------



## virginie24jb (Mar 1, 2014)

Another deal is the 5D Mark II with the 24-105 for &#8364;1,300 (or $1,800$). Shutter count is 1,900. Seems like a good deal. What do you guys think?

The question now is that for the same prize, should I go for a new 70D or a second-hand 5DMII ?


----------



## lennon33x (Mar 1, 2014)

virginie24jb said:


> Another deal is the 5D Mark II with the 24-105 for &euro;1,300 (or $1,800$). Shutter count is 1,900. Seems like a good deal. What do you guys think?  The question now is that for the same prize, should I go for a new 70D or a second-hand 5DMII ?



Full frame all the way.


----------

